# Charakterplaner



## method8472 (11. Dezember 2008)

es gab auf buffed doch einmal den charakterplaner,meiner meinung nach eine tolle sache.
ich weiß man kann den immer noch aufrufen,er ist allerdings noch auf 70er stand mit den alten talentbäumen,also nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.
wollt mal fragen ob jemand weiß wann/ob der wieder implementiert wird bzw. ob es was vergleichbares irgendwo anders gibt?


----------



## Angord (11. Dezember 2008)

www.chardev.org


----------



## neo1986 (11. Dezember 2008)

Angord schrieb:


> www.chardev.org


Das is auch lustich ich drück oben auf deutsch und es is trotzdem alles noch auf englich.
Klappt das bei jemandem?


----------



## youngceaser (11. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das is auch lustich ich drück oben auf deutsch und es is trotzdem alles noch auf englich.
> Klappt das bei jemandem?


jo


----------



## Prenne (11. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das is auch lustich ich drück oben auf deutsch und es is trotzdem alles noch auf englich.
> Klappt das bei jemandem?



ja bei mir klappts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (11. Dezember 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> ja bei mir klappts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke für deine signatur weil wenn man keinen pala spielt kann man keinen pala habe ihn gehasst


----------



## Sype (14. Dezember 2008)

ne die Seite is nich so der Burner...die Suche geht überhaupt nich und es wird nur zum teil auf deutsch übersetzt. Allerdings immernoch besser als die neue buffed-Suche. Früher konnte man wenigstens filtern was man sucht (z.b nur Platte mit Zaubermacht >50, oder aus bestimmten inzen), jetzt kommt nurnoch diese WoW-Databank, die mir überhaupt nich gefällt.
greetz Sype


----------

